# Plymouth western defenses



## dangerous dave (Mar 16, 2011)

With a very sunny day and at a loose end i decided to hop the bus and head down to check out the western defenses of plymouth.
The defenses date from the 1860 and some had been modified for ww2 usage.
The 1st bit i came to was the ww2 anti aircraft battery did not give this much of a look as had a long walk ahead of me 












Shows the former barracks in the background 

Then from there onto the battery at Picklecombe looks like some of the site is used for stores for fishing gear and the nearby fort was locked solid 











Barrack block locked down 
















The only accessible shell store of the day, the shell lifts are there just very damaged 






The area is covered in military marker stones. Makes it easy to figure out where the defenses where 







Had a quick look at Hawkins Battery on the way home, sadly this one had security cows after defeating them you then had to face the security bee's. im not going to lie took one look at the amount of bee hives n thought sod that n left 






On the way back decided to take a look at the fuel depot at cremyll.
Not much to see here a lot of graff some good some not and a lot of dumped rubbish 
















inside the fuel tank now smashed open






Pump room


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice shots you got today, told you the cows were crazy lol. The shell store is part of Maker Battery Dave. Cleaned up a lot in the past few months. Shame the flytippers have been dumping at the fuel depot again. I fell over that crap doing a night shoot last week.


----------

